
Royal Mail celebrates British engineering with set of special stamps - ChrisArchitect
https://www.raeng.org.uk/news/news-releases/2019/may/royal-mail-celebrates-british-engineering-with-set
======
ChrisArchitect
jumped out at me because of the Raspberry Pi inclusion. Neat.

(We're on a Stamp!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19818319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19818319))

